# Adding handles to sliding glass doors



## Marty75 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi all,

What's the easiest/cheapest way to add some handles to both sides of the sliding glass on my Reptile One Saburra enclosure. They come with sliding glass doors with no grooves or handles and I'm sick of getting finger prints of the glass from opening closing.

Cheapest way would be to clean off every time  just wondering if there is a cheap after market solution.

Thanks

Marty


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 11, 2014)

Silicon a handle on, there's finger grips for sale by a sponser of this forum. Don't recall there name though. They were posted up not long ago.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 11, 2014)

The finger grips are in the shape of a snake aswell.

cheers


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> Silicon a handle on, there's finger grips for sale by a sponser of this forum. Don't recall there name though. They were posted up not long ago.


B 
virides I think the name is. I should know since I have brought finger grips off of them. No doubt when the see your post they will do th usual sell of thr product


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 11, 2014)

Porkbones said:


> B
> virides I think the name is. I should know since I have brought finger grips off of them. No doubt when the see your post they will do th usual sell of thr product



Yeah that's the one, I thought about getting a few aswell.

cheers.


----------



## Umbral (Dec 12, 2014)

They work well, all my enclosures have them now.


----------



## shamat (Dec 12, 2014)

The Virides finger grips are awesome. I have them on 7 of my enclosures. The adhesive they use is very strong. Haven't had one come off yet.


----------



## Pambo (Jan 8, 2015)

You can also buy glass drill bits and drill a couple holes and the handles will screw in. Just don't over tighten the screws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbral (Jan 8, 2015)

If doing that I would probably use nylon washes to protect the glass a little.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 8, 2015)

shamat said:


> The Virides finger grips are awesome. I have them on 7 of my enclosures. The adhesive they use is very strong. Haven't had one come off yet.



same here,I have them on 5 of mine,don't move at all.Excellent glue


----------



## Virides (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the recommendations.

I would have caught this earlier but I have been away on holidays.

Yes we do currently have a multitude of finger grips available at www.virides.com.au/shop

The advantage of our finger grips is that if you want to you can remove them/replace them easily. Cutting a hole or a groove is permanent and relatively difficult for the average person. The adhesive we use is incredibly strong and if affixed as recommended it will not fall off.


----------



## MrVic (Jan 14, 2015)

I too have the Virides handles. 
They stick on very well. 

I do have a complaint though. The laser cut is accurate but the by-product is very sharp edges. 
If your fingers slip, you will break the skin.


----------



## Virides (Jan 16, 2015)

MrVic said:


> I too have the Virides handles.
> They stick on very well.
> 
> I do have a complaint though. The laser cut is accurate but the by-product is very sharp edges.
> If your fingers slip, you will break the skin.



Which product do you have?

We find that the Stainless items have a sharper edge, being metal of course. With the acrylic we haven't had a problem with these.

In terms of product, there is nothing we can do since de-edging every item would make it extremely impractical and we can't produce them any other way (ie. Injection Moulding) because it is too costly and the adhesive is problematic for such processes.

Considering this, was there a particular part of the design of the grip that is sharp? Please let us know if it's a snake/lizard/gecko and which element, also the material type (clear, silvered black, stainless steel). We can then migrate the amended design into our stocks.


----------



## MrVic (Jan 17, 2015)

Virides said:


> Which product do you have?
> 
> We find that the Stainless items have a sharper edge, being metal of course. With the acrylic we haven't had a problem with these.<snip>.



I have the clear acrylic bearded dragons on my enclosure. 
The beard I find acts like a serrated blade on your knuckles if you happen to slip off the grip.


----------



## Virides (Jan 17, 2015)

MrVic said:


> I have the clear acrylic bearded dragons on my enclosure.
> The beard I find acts like a serrated blade on your knuckles if you happen to slip off the grip.



Thanks for the feedback, we will look at easing the spikes to be less serrated.

I suggest a quick fix for your situation is to use a fine grit sand paper, about 240+ should work. It shouldn't scratch the glass but try to ensure that you don't touch the surface of the glass too much if you can.

When we created the bearded dragon design we thought that part of their appeal was that they represented the spikeness of a bearded, but we do agree that the grip should be comfortable to use above all else.

Once again thanks for the feedback


----------



## MrVic (Jan 18, 2015)

Virides said:


> Once again thanks for the feedback


You're welcome. I understand the reason for the beard and it makes perfect sense for it to look the way it does. Perhaps once they are cut out, the edges should be smoothed out prior to packaging?


----------



## Virides (Jan 18, 2015)

MrVic said:


> You're welcome. I understand the reason for the beard and it makes perfect sense for it to look the way it does. Perhaps once they are cut out, the edges should be smoothed out prior to packaging?



It's always best to achieve as much as possible at each stage of production. Post processing (smoothing) would add quite a lot of expense to the product, so it's best for us to adjust the cut path to get the best of both worlds - as little serrated feel as possible while retaining the spikey appearance.


----------



## Virides (Feb 16, 2015)

MrVic said:


> I have the clear acrylic bearded dragons on my enclosure.
> The beard I find acts like a serrated blade on your knuckles if you happen to slip off the grip.



MrVic,

Just letting you know we fixed the issue with a new profile and will be getting this design phased in. As an added bonus for our manufacturing, your suggestion has increased our production rate as a result of the improved profile design 

We really do appreciate any feedback!


----------



## MrVic (Feb 21, 2015)

Good to hear Virides. I'm glad my suggestion made an improvement in your manufacturing process.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 21, 2015)

Some of mine have finger grips, those that don't I use the glass suction cups. 1 cup fits all.


----------

